# Code violation?



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Went to a house to day that's up fo rsale and the home inspector said these were in violoation some I agree with but others I don't.

I was looking through my code book but can't find what I'm looking for. Maybe you could help. We use the UPC code book. 

1. Basement bar sink is Tee in to the overflow part of the tub waste. Also is double traped (1 at sink and other is the tubs P-trap.) From what I'm reding I feel it's in violation. But I guess the license plumber that did the job said it ws OK? (that is if he is really licensed)?

Code 404.0 OVERFLOWS

When any fixture is provided with an overflow, the waste shall be so arranged that the standing water in the fixture cannot rise in the overflow when the stopper is closed or remain in the overflow when the fixture is empty. The overflow pipe from a fixture shall be connected on the house or inlet side of the fixture trap, except that overflow on flush tanks may discharge into the water closets or urinals served by them, but it shall be unlawful to connect such overflows with any other part of the drainage 
system.

2.Sewage ejector pump in the basement has a check valve like it suppose to, but there was not a 2" ball valve above it or a tank alarm. The inspector said it has to have the ball valve and the tank alarm. 

I know it need the ball valve above the check valve. I could NOT find anything about alarm system being a code.. (optional I always thought, I always put them in on my jobs)

3. The water softener drain is up in the finish ceiling somewhere? I stood on a ladder looked into the floor joist (web joist) seen the drain line off the softener run up and towards the front of the house and disappears to ? It's not leaking but this inspector said it was improper. I didn't see anywhere in code book saying softener drain has to be loacted in mech room..

So what do you think??


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I see that as an indirect waste(on the tub) remember: trapped at five vented at fifteen. Just for ****s and giggles ask the home inspector for his plumbing license. I'll have to look up the ejector. Sounds like the softner is scabbed into a drain.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*I have the Power!*

The realestate lady said what ever I said is right will out weight the inspectors thoughts.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I couldn't see anything about high water alarm in the 2006. I'd verify dedicated venting on the ejector and ball or gate is acceptable. Tying in the drain on the overflow is an acceptable airbreak.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The sink into the tub overflow,would be 1 trap serving 2 fixtures.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

slickrickThe sink into the tub overflow,would be 1 trap serving 2 fixtures. 

I see it that way. But it was nice of them to put a trap before the other trap. :laughing: I really don't think it will be repairable well it can be but will they pay for it?

Basement is finished:
1. I could cut hole up the wall and in the ceiling and add a zoller 105 drain pump kit and pump it up to the drain? 

2. Remove tub in bath room bust up concrete floor and add a wye under slab and run drain over to bar sink.

3. Or just leave it. :jester:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The softener drain sounds like it is just tied into a drain or vent line somewhere. It needs to be done similar to a washing machine with an air gap. Even if they used a check valve it's a pretty big cross-contamination point.





Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

3KP said:


> slickrickThe sink into the tub overflow,would be 1 trap serving 2 fixtures.
> 
> I see it that way. But it was nice of them to put a trap before the other trap. :laughing: I really don't think it will be repairable well it can be but will they pay for it?
> 
> ...


Well, it's gone to double trap now.

If they will let you buy with option 3, that would be good.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Are you coming from a point that each fixture has it's own trap? If it's tied in as you say I'd verify bar sink vent is dedicated.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Went to a house to day that's up for resale and the home inspector said these were in violation some I agree with but others I don't.

I was looking through my code book but can't find what I'm looking for. Maybe you could help. We use the UPC code book. 

1. Basement bar sink is Tee in to the overflow part of the tub waste. Also is double trapped (1 at sink and other is the tubs P-trap.) From what I'm reading I feel it's in violation. But I guess the license plumber that did the job said it was OK? (that is if he is really licensed)?

Code 404.0 OVERFLOWS

When any fixture is provided with an overflow, the waste shall be so arranged that the standing water in the fixture cannot rise in the overflow when the stopper is closed or remain in the overflow when the fixture is empty. The overflow pipe from a fixture shall be connected on the house or inlet side of the fixture trap, except that overflow on flush tanks may discharge into the water closets or urinals served by them, but it shall be unlawful to connect such overflows with any other part of the drainage 
system.
You've answered this one yourself.
2.Sewage ejector pump in the basement has a check valve like it suppose to, but there was not a 2" ball valve above it or a tank alarm. The inspector said it has to have the ball valve and the tank alarm. 

I know it need the ball valve above the check valve. I could NOT find anything about alarm system being a code.. (optional I always thought, I always put them in on my jobs)
A shut off valve is required, an alarm isn't.
3. The water softener drain is up in the finish ceiling somewhere? I stood on a ladder looked into the floor joist (web joist) seen the drain line off the softener run up and towards the front of the house and disappears to ? It's not leaking but this inspector said it was improper. I didn't see anywhere in code book saying softener drain has to be loacted in mech room..
You've got to find the termination of the drain line before you can pass judgment on this one.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Was it trip lever?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

nope not a trip lever. lift and twist drain, overflow is wide open.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe the local code in your area wants an alarm?

I would never thought putting a sink drain into the overflow of a bath tub legal... ever.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

My opinion is this: The bar sink drainage does not create any hazardous/nuisance issues. The venting on the other hand, if not dedicated, could create a hazardous/nuisance issue with sewer gas in the house.


----------

